
Skype Banned in China in State-Run Carrier Crackdown - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/1713155/skype-illegal-in-china?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fastcompany/headlines+(Fast+Company+Headlines)
======
kevin_morrill
It will be interesting to see where they draw the lines on what is VoIP.

What's also astounding having visited China is how little the people I talked
to seem to care about the censorship. The working professionals I talked to
were fully aware it was going on, and didn't seem that upset.

Ultimately, these kinds of activities will be a huge economic barrier for
China. There's very little predictability around running a foreign business
that serves China. I'd much rather look at growing my customer base in places
like South Korea and Singapore.

